# If my OP get's 100 Ugh... reacts in the next 36 hours



## Amnesia (Apr 26, 2021)

I'll post two new Tinder Adventure threads by next Monday or mods can ban my account

I only accept Ughs, so go ahead and Ugh this post


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 26, 2021)

0


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 26, 2021)

Guys just rage react instead


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 26, 2021)

Only 2 replies in 20 minutes? What’s goin on


----------



## Lux (Apr 26, 2021)

oh boy can't wait to read some more creative writing


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 26, 2021)

WTF


----------



## Kevin Costner (Apr 26, 2021)

can't wait to read another salacious erotica by @Amnesia


----------



## sKdLeL (Apr 26, 2021)

b


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Apr 26, 2021)

Original said:


> 0


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 26, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I'll post two new Tinder Adventure threads by next Monday or mods can ban my account
> 
> I only accept Ughs, so go ahead and Ugh this post
> 
> View attachment 1109474


bump


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

You need to give an update first. 

Did you bang Kim too?








Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt.4 FOLLOW UP (I MATCHED WITH HER FRIEND)


Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP Context here: ***For simplicity reasons I make names up for each girl.*** -The girl I banged in Tinder Adventures Pt. 4 is Maddie. And Maddies friend and teammate is Kim. -The girl I am talking to below is Maddie -Maddie didnt know...




looksmax.org


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 26, 2021)

Nigga sounds like a Youtuber, oh btw guys Amnesia is doing a whore giveaway at 2k ugh reacts! To enter just react, follow and ring the bell for post notifications.

The insole fame has gone to Chads empty head. He will monetize this platform soon, starts with reacts then you have to pay coins like some camwhore @MakinItHappen. Mirin Wizard101 Paywall😍


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Nigga sounds like a Youtuber, oh btw guys Amnesia is doing a whore giveaway at 2k ugh reacts! To enter just react, follow and ring the bell for post notifications.
> 
> The insole fame has gone to Chads empty head. He will monetize this platform soon, starts with reacts then you have to pay coins like some camwhore @MakinItHappen. Mirin Wizard101 Paywall😍


He has absolute control over this forum.

Already 23 ugh reacts after less than 2 hours.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He has absolute control over this forum.
> 
> Already 23 ugh reacts after less than 2 hours.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 27, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1109606


Seems like I was wrong. Another 2 and a half hours passed and it only increased from 23 to 27.

Looks like it will be more difficult than I thought.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Apr 27, 2021)

fuck off you autistic attention whore


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


>



I remember this shit.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 27, 2021)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> fuck off you autistic attention whore


He’s literally old enough to be my dad


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 27, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He’s literally old enough to be my dad


@Amnesia was slaying in the 80s


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 27, 2021)

ew


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


>



What an epic way of bumping a thread 

And it worked, it's already at 44. I guess we will hear the stories, Amnesia has enough simps on the forum.


----------



## wristcel (Apr 27, 2021)

yay, back on the tinder train!!
You said you were just gonna hooker max from now on. Good to see you changed your mind


----------



## gamma (Apr 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Apr 27, 2021)

avoid PUFA


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 27, 2021)

b


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 27, 2021)

no your just looking for free reacts and everyone fell for it


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 27, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Nigga sounds like a Youtuber, oh btw guys Amnesia is doing a whore giveaway at 2k ugh reacts! To enter just react, follow and ring the bell for post notifications.
> 
> The insole fame has gone to Chads empty head. He will monetize this platform soon, starts with reacts then you have to pay coins like some camwhore @MakinItHappen. Mirin Wizard101 Paywall😍





Austrian Oak said:


> no your just looking for free reacts and everyone fell for it


u guys know "Ughs" dont increase reputation right?


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u guys know "Ughs" dont increase reputation right?


jfl ofcourse only a rotter would know that information


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u guys know "Ughs" dont increase reputation right?


No fucking way

Edit: Ugh react me and I will check my rep

2nd edit: It actually doesn't count Holy fuck


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u guys know "Ughs" dont increase reputation right?


didnt know that if true


----------



## Lmao (Apr 27, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He’s literally old enough to be my dad


same


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I'll post two new Tinder Adventure threads by next Monday or mods can ban my account
> 
> I only accept Ughs, so go ahead and Ugh this post
> 
> View attachment 1109474


Ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Apr 27, 2021)

kinda wanna jerk off again so 🤢


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 27, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh.


Change your react to 🤢


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u guys know "Ughs" dont increase reputation right?


The rotting Chad is right. Ughs🤢 and WTF😡 dont count as Rep. Over for this forum, downdoot function has been discovered.

Example: I have 1155 Rep total but 11😡 and 9🤢. So rep becomes 1155 - 20 = 1135 Rep


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 27, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> The rotting Chad is right. Ughs🤢 and WTF😡 dont count as Rep. Over for this forum, downdoot function has been discovered.
> 
> Example: I have 1155 Rep total but 11😡 and 9🤢. So rep becomes 1155 - 20 = 1135 Rep
> 
> View attachment 1110333


Fucking Jew searge robbing us of our deserved reacts


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 27, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Fucking Jew searge robbing us of our deserved reacts


How do you get Wojack emojis?


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 27, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> How do you get Wojack emojis?


Click on the happy face button next to gif


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 27, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Click on the happy face button next to gif


Thanks Albeacho🙂


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 27, 2021)

👍


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 27, 2021)

eyyo you what's good @africancel. You don't like B2K?

i got everything i want in my life except a...



*Edit:* just realized you're "ugh" reacting every post


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> eyyo you what's good @africancel. You don't like B2K?
> 
> i got everything i want in my life except a...
> 
> ...



I hate all those 2000s boy bands tbh, reminds me of this bitch I knew who was obsessed with mindless behavior, so cringe


----------



## Over (Apr 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I'll post two new Tinder Adventure threads by next Monday or mods can ban my account
> 
> I only accept Ughs, so go ahead and Ugh this post
> 
> View attachment 1109474



*















































































































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Apr 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## sKdLeL (Apr 27, 2021)

b


----------



## lutte (Apr 27, 2021)

No I don't think I will


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 27, 2021)

Original said:


> 0


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Apr 27, 2021)

Original said:


> 0


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


>



What a great song. Deserves another bump.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 27, 2021)

b


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Apr 27, 2021)

id rather hear how u cheated on ur wife uncle amnesia, your getting old for tinder


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 28, 2021)

b


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> b


Over. New bumps don't create new ughs, and it's only 8 hours now and he needs 10 more.

End of an era.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 28, 2021)

hi


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

Damn the last 2 hours will be a thriller


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2021)

Come on niggas, the last 8 reactions


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 28, 2021)

every time u fags bump it im requiring an extra 2 reacts


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2021)

Bump it


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> Bump it


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> Come on niggas, the last 8 reactions


Over.

Only 97 ugh reacts.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 28, 2021)

20 minutes left


----------



## Gutter Goring (Apr 28, 2021)

Im about to cage


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 28, 2021)

we need 1 more


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 28, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> we need 1 more







@Amnesia keep your promise slayer...


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> we need 1 more


Wait? I thought it's over since 1 hour?

Now it's at 101 btw.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 28, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Wait? I thought it's over since 1 hour?
> 
> Now it's at 101 btw.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> View attachment 1111849


I don't know which location you are. It's 6:11 pm at my place rn.

I thought the poll started at tuesday 4:56 am (that's what I can see in the opener) and when you made the comment that only 1 more react was needed it was already after wednesday 4:56 pm (36 hours after) at my place.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 28, 2021)

@Gargantuan @Lorsss @Alexanderr @her you can ban him now


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 28, 2021)

cringe the fags gave op what he wanted


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 29, 2021)

Knight said:


> cringe the fags gave op what he wanted


Come on, it was very entertaining.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 29, 2021)

u guys were so close


AlexAP said:


> Over.
> 
> Only 97 ugh reacts.



I will still try to post one by next week


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 29, 2021)

Can't wait for the new fairytales


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> u guys were so close
> 
> 
> I will still try to post one by next week


When will you finally answer the question if you banged Kim?









Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt.4 FOLLOW UP (I MATCHED WITH HER FRIEND)


Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP Context here: ***For simplicity reasons I make names up for each girl.*** -The girl I banged in Tinder Adventures Pt. 4 is Maddie. And Maddies friend and teammate is Kim. -The girl I am talking to below is Maddie -Maddie didnt know...




looksmax.org


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2021)

@africancel will NOT ugh react this


----------

